# Casting Circle of Squatters Living Together for New Documentary Series



## TheCastingNet (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you and a group of people currently squatting in a house or dwelling in a punk house? Major cable network is looking for a dynamic group of squatters who are either currently residing in a vacant home or a punk rock house in any American city or town.

If this is you, please e-mail us at [email protected] putting “Squatters” in the subject line with the following:
1. Who are all of the members of your group?
2. A blurb on each of you with your name, age, and how long he/she has been living in the house
3. What city and state do you reside in?
4. What makes your squat stand out from all of the other squats?


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 8, 2012)

GTFO, asshole. Our lifestyle isn't for capitalist cronies to exploit.


----------



## Earth (Oct 8, 2012)

Dig it baby, yeah...
I've got some friends definately living on the fringe, and the last thing they'd want is their way of being exposed...........


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 8, 2012)

wow. go get fucked.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 8, 2012)

Warning given, thread closed.


----------

